

The Haskell Platform 2010.2: now live - dons
http://hackage.haskell.org.nyud.net/platform/

======
Devilboy
nyud.net link is not working for me, however the direct link is.

EDIT: I was jumping the gun. The nyud.net link is working now.

~~~
dons
Good to know. Just trying to use the cache to avoid killing our servers.

